# Greenwood, SC July 11-12



## jcbarrin (Jun 23, 2008)

BBQ Friends & Family -

Less than 3 weeks away from the 8th Annual South Carolina Festival of Discovery July 11-12 in beautiful Uptown Greenwood!  Our SC State Championship KCBS sanctioned cookoff is shaping up quite nicely.  Right at 48 KCBS and 10 in backyard.  We are truly humbled by the team support we have received over these past few years...

If you're looking for a great event to attend as a spectator, this is a good one.  NO GATE FEE.  NO PARKING FEE.  12 Blues bands (most are FREE).  Amusement rides.  Arts/Crafts.  Plenty of BBQ to eat!  Fun for the entire family!

http://www.festivalofdiscovery.com


----------



## Finney (Jun 26, 2008)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Wife and I will be judging there. We really enjoyed judging there last year.
> We debated on cooking there this year but, decided to judge again. A lot less work



After your great showing at Tryon I would have thought you'd be there looking for money.


----------



## jcbarrin (Jun 27, 2008)

BBQ Friends and Family -

We have REALLY been humbled by the BBQ community this year....we planned to have a lower turn out of cook teams with the high gas prices.  We were dead wrong.  Record number of teams have signed up to compete in Greenwood, SC July 11-12.  THANK YOU!  We are no longer accepting team entries.

We still have room for a few certified KCBS judges.  Ask around...this is one contest you do not want to miss.  12 Blues bands, arts/crafts, and amusement rides all with a southern downtown backdrop.  

The link to the CBJ sign form is - http://www.uptowngreenwood.com/client_r ... cation.pdf

Charlie Barrineau
Greenwood, SC
http://www.festivalofdiscovery.com


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 29, 2008)

Charlie, my wife and I judged this event last year and we submitted applications a couple of weeks ago, but still have not had a response. We would love to judge again this year, if possible. Any advice?

KCBS CBJ# 21229 and 21240


----------



## jcbarrin (Jun 29, 2008)

*Send me an email*



			
				BigGQ said:
			
		

> Charlie, my wife and I judged this event last year and we submitted applications a couple of weeks ago, but still have not had a response. We would love to judge again this year, if possible. Any advice?
> 
> KCBS CBJ# 21229 and 21240



Garland - 

Sorry about that....you should have mail.  I now have you confirmed on our list of certified judges.  It's getting pretty chaotic as we're getting closer to the Festival (some judges canceling...some signing up).  Our email server is pretty tight and could have kicked an email from you back as spam.  

Charlie Barrineau
Greenwood, SC


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply, Charlie. We also snail mailed the apps this morning too, before I got your email. Covering all bases.

We look forward to the contest each year. You and your staff put on one of the best events in SC. Looking forward to seeing you there.  

Garland


----------



## jcbarrin (Jul 10, 2008)

*Greenwood LIVE VIDEO and Photos Online*

BBQ Friends -

We've posted a live aerial video feed so you can follow the Greenwood, SC cook-off this weekend.  We're also posting daily photos!

*Aerial Video Link* - http://photos.festivalofdiscovery.com/livefeed/index.htm

*Photos Link* - http://photos.festivalofdiscovery.com/Photos/Photos.html

Charlie Barrineau
Greenwood, SC


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 11, 2008)

VERY COOL!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 12, 2008)

yes it is, real cool, thanks


----------



## jcbarrin (Jul 12, 2008)

*Greenwood, SC Results*

Greenwood Results

http://www.uptowngreenwood.com/events_festivalofdiscovery_bbqresults.aspx

Congratulations Bub Ba-Q Grand Champion and Blindogs Outlaw BBQ Gang Reserve! 

On behalf of Angie Jones and myself, thanks to all the teams who cooked this year!!! See you July 10-11, 2009!

Charlie Barrineau 
Greenwood, SC


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 13, 2008)

When it got to be around 2 o’clock, the heat was merciless. With hot cookers and hot pavement thrown in, you better had found a shady spot because it got brutal. Except for that, what a great contest. The festival is a highlight on the BBQ circuit for this monkey!

Congrats to all who placed! 

Good seeing you again, Brian. Congrats on the 6th place pork.

Dennis came by to holler but missed you both times. Congrats on the 5th Brisket and the best of Greenwood.

Charles missed you a couple times too. Congrats on Best of SC, 5th in pork and 7th overall. 

Thanks for the stickers Wille T. Congrats on the 2nd in Ribs.

Ronnie, thanks for the hospitality and the cool mist!  Congrats on the 10th in pork. Good seeing your wife and you again.

Always a pleasure to see you Scott. Thanks for the cold one and the tee shirt. Hope Cindy's dad gets better soon.

Nice yakking at ya, Blackjack. Congrats on the 4th in Brisket. Hope Will was some help. : )

Good to see Charles, Megan, Andrew and Terry in the judging area. Always a pleasure to be among friends.

Had the pleasure of meeting and hanging out with the Swamp Boys team. Great people and thanks for the burnt ends. Wow! They were really good.

From a judging standpoint, the competition was very strong. Anyone who walked to the stage should be proud.


----------

